# Broken Timing Chain



## GOSOX (Feb 19, 2004)

I was driiving on the highway yesterday and my car stalled. While checking out anything that could have gone wrong (coil, distributor, fuses, etc.) I notice that there was no resistance when I manually turned the crank. So yes! the worst thing that could happen, happened! Broken timing chain! Does my 1998 Altima GXE have an "interference engine" (to make this repair a nightmare)? Or can I just replace the chain without doing a complete valve job? Anyone experience this situation?


----------



## Nssnman (Apr 2, 2003)

Pull the head and have the valves checked. It's the only way to be sure no 
damage was done.


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

Been gone long enough...........
Just had a valve inspection in our shop with a motor
that had a broken cam. Turned out the valves were ok.
We had to have a machine shop inspect the head to check the valves.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

The KA24DE is not an interference engine so you should be fine. But chain replacement in the car is a serious pain in the...

Troy


----------

